# Cichlid Acting Weird



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I have never owned a cichlid before, but I recently bought a couple for my girlfriend and the biggest one has been acting weird lately. It would sometimes "spaz" out and look like it's fanning the gravel or some sort. It also is picking up gravel from a corner of the tank and moving it around.

Should I be worried about anything?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey their jamezgt thats pritty normal for a Male cichlid of a few species. Pritty much its digging a spawning nest and then showing off to the female while it like "shivers" or if no female then makin a nest and showin its territory. My Cichlids dont dig pits often as i have alot of rocks for them to spawn on but they do kinda have a spazzem and swim in circles while confronting another male or female. Females will dig pits too but not diplay like that often or at all. Maby u can throw up a pic and name and i can tell ya if its a male or female and what type of environment they come from.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry for the bad quality (phone picture)


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahh ok well its a bit young still but it could be a female mbuna of the electric blue Zebra variety. Their could be a chance that its a male but has not developed any Egg spots yet. I would give it another half inch till they develope somthing on their anal fin. But since their so young the spazzm is definatly a sign of territorial marking at this stage. Note that these fish are extremely aggressive too lol so either over crowed with good filtration or have just 1 male to 3-4 females in an aquarium more around 55gals ish since they grow to 4-5 ish inches. lol i had to let you know what ur getting into . 

Heres a pic of my red top Zebra. U can see the 3 small markings on his anal fin lol also bad quality they dont stay still!.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Do the yellow spots on the anal fin indicate that they're going to breed?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

They get those spots when they're sexually mature.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The spots are for a breeding purpose thats pritty unique. The female picks up her eggs in her mouth and tries to pickup the "eggs" on the males anal fin and thats his Q to release sperm to fertilize them in her mouth. Other then that They stay forever and it just shows hes starting to mature like characinfan mentioned. but females will get 1-2 and no more usually. Males should get 4+ in their life time. my male has 3 atm but hes 1/3 his full grown size. and my Adult Red Zebra female has only one.

My Pair of Electric Blues spawned at 3 inches but i havent see others spawn much earlyer so thats my best bet on size and when u may expect them to breed if u got a couple..


----------

